# Amber Comparison Videos - Then And Now!



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll get the longer videos up tomorrow when my phone stops being stupid!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I couldn't really see enough of the canter to make much of it, but the trot looks much improved. Good work.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I will tell you what you can work on from what I got out if both short videos. 
I can see improvement. She us more forward, you seems more relaxed and go with her movement better.

Remember keep your hands up and together, do flex or pull on her face through your wrists. Instead get a steady contact in the reins. Drive her forward with your hips, seat and create a rythem, for her to go along with. You control her speed through seat, legs and hips. 

The canter video: what I saw was her on her forehand, she was forward yes but slack in the reins, not consistent contact. You need to sit her down, use half halts to rebalance her and drive he through her hind end. When doing this correctly her head and poll will relaxe down into a good place. 

Really looking forward to more video, longer ones too!
Keep up the good work! You seem like a great pair! She us darling and trying to figure out what you want for sure!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

A longer trotting video!







And a walking video (she did NOT want to halt properly, silly mare)


----------



## ShiningStar (Nov 5, 2012)

All I have to say is that you gus look great together!! And your horse is beautiful!!!! Dont wonder where she went if she goes missing one day....... Hahaha!!!:wink:


----------

